# Just been broken into, please read...



## cassius (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a holiday home (villa) in almeria and my parents, who live near my place, have just called to say it has been broken into, but all that has been taken is the tv. Nothing else looks like it has been touched. The other thing is that there is no sign of forced entry. The back door was open and the shutter was up by about 2 foot. The shutter is not damaged and still works and there are no marks on the door. The door is aluminium framed with a large glass panel and is one of a pair, they are the sort that have the handle on the inside only, one has a handle and the other just has a small metal lever that is moved into the downward pointing position in order to lock it in place. The other door then shuts and is locked by turning the handle into the downward pointing position. The house is only 3 years old and the doors and windows are what i would describe as good quality/substantial.

Has any body else come accross this kind of break in where the door has been opened from the outside with no apparent damage? If so, how?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anybody else have a key?


----------



## cassius (Jan 30, 2011)

er..no, only my parents


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You say the house is only 3 years old. 

Did you change your locks when you moved in? 

We were advised to put new locks on all our doors as there are a lot of people who have access to keys of new property (builders, plumbers,agents etc).


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

The villains will always go for the easiest option and unfortunately unoccupied holiday homes all too frequently fall into that category. Having said that, if they really want to be in they’ll find a way but it’s up to us all to make it as difficult for them as we can.

It does sound a bit fishy that there was no entry damage and I'm just wondering if the back door was where they got out rather than where they got in.

It doesn’t sound like you’ve got rejas (sp?) fitted and I would get that done as soon as possible. It just makes things a bit harder for them and you will be certain about the key situation. As a possible stop gap try & make the villa looked lived in, get a couple (or more) plug in time clocks to switch things like table lamps (and a radio….. make a bit of noise as well) on & off through the night to put a bit of doubt in the mind of anyone thinking of having a go. Try & get someone to park a car in the drive (or where you would normally park) when they can as well.

The rejas are the main thing though I reckon and if your home is anywhere near the Arboleas/Albox area I can recommend a good company who have done that kind of work for us. 



Doggy


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Some of the oiks who work on building sites make pin money from copying keys of properties for " Future Reference" by housebreakers.
It is an absolute rule that you must always change the locks after acquiring a property of any sort or age from whatever source. It has even been known for cars to get 'nicked' by use of keys from a previous owner/garage!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it worth installing an alarm?
On a couple of occasions when the wind has triggered the alarm or I have been slow in entering the code the alarm central has responded quickly.
It also helps that we have a 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback who is very territorial...


----------



## Gael (Jan 22, 2011)

Cassius,
this has happened to me.......a thief was getting in through the bathroom windows ( sliding metal, opening only from the inside ) by pushing up on the glass and frame until the "hook" lock slipped above the housing.....then all he had to do was slide the window open and climb in. 

All he ever stole was money, so for a while I began to doubt my sanity......
checking and rechecking the doors and windows every night. 
He went out and closed the window behind him, so there was no trace and no damage to be seen. 

You can buy small "barrel " locks in the ferriteria that are very easy to fit with a drill and a screwdriver. Place them about a foot from the top and bottom in the middle of the sliding windows, where the two sides overlap. They are a cheap but very effective way to secure your windows and patio doors...in effect they make the two sides into one unit....impossible to remove from the frame when locked, but simply opened with a key, from inside.

Do it today ! 

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## cassius (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

No, i did not change the lock when we bought the house, maybe we should have, but although it is a possibility my gut reaction is that this was not the point of entry - the house was constructed 4 years ago, we took possession 3 years ago - i just think that the low life responsible for this would not have the ability to sit on a key for 3 to 4 years, if they need to take a not too fab tv to make some money i dont think they would have waited so long. Could be wrong, but thats my gut reaction.

The point i am trying to establish is - has anyone come across a method of opening a door such as the one i described, without making any obvious marks?

Thieves find new ways to ply there trade and i am sure, if this is how they got in, a pattern will or has already began to emerge where such techniques are applied.

I suppose i am making an appeal for anyone who knows anyone that has suffered a break in to ask how they got in. Although i cannot rule out key entry via the front door, my instinct is telling me that the criminals have created an undetected method of entering the typical aluminium double door system.


----------



## cassius (Jan 30, 2011)

Gael, thanks for that, i will fit them.


----------



## cassius (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is an image of my doors


----------



## Gael (Jan 22, 2011)

*How the thief gets in !*

I'm pretty sure he/they got in as I explained, if you doors work like most patio doors.

One half "clicks"into place and the other side with the handle locks both sides into place.
The thief gets in from the non-handle side by lifting the whole window straight up.....it only takes an inch or two....
and the bar, which looks like an L but on it's side, angle down, just clears the housing in the frame,
it's so simple and doesn't damage the door or frame at all.

After all, that's how the glazer fits the windows in the first place....he drops them into place,
so there must be a little room for movement.

That's why the barrel locks works ; it stops the windows from moving in any direction.
Good luck !

















-


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I've seen a set of them broken into from outside with no damage , although they tore out the shutter to gain access. If you look at the locking mechanism you'll see that it's made of plastic  & as Gael said is easily overcome by lifting slightly.


----------



## horses (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry to hear about your break in, it seems to be happening more and more


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 15, 2011)

cassius said:


> The point i am trying to establish is - has anyone come across a method of opening a door such as the one i described, without making any obvious marks?


I don't know exactly which type of lock you have that's been compromised. However, there is a method by which many cylinder locks (locks that use a 'Yale-type' key) can be opened without the specific key. It's called 'lock bumping', and there's plenty of info on the Internet (sorry - the system wouldn't let me post a link in this thread!) Lock bumping leaves no sign of forced entry and AIUI insurance companies often won't pay out if burglars gained entry using that method.

HTH,

Geoff


----------



## STAG999 (Jan 4, 2011)

We,ve got the barrel locks on the window that lock from inside, they are brilliant. We,ve also got shutter clamps that clamp the shutter in the frame and prevent it been forced up, they are excellnt. So with a fence, grills, shutter clamps, window barrel locks and an alarm, they would have to have a JCB to get it,( touch wood ). Remember though we make sure we have locked are houses with all these things, it makes it harder to get out in a hurry in case of fire, as a serving firefighter get a smoke alarm fitted and a small extinguisher, it gives you valuable seconds. Smoke could be a bigger danger than the burgulars.


----------



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

Ditto, I live in Torremolinos. I moved into a new flat on Friday and flew to England the next day. When i checked my bank on-line someone had taken money from my bank account. I stopped the card.
When I got back to Torremolinos there was no sign of a break in. I reported it to the bank and they said to get the Police Dununcia reference number. When I did that the bank said when we hear from the Police we will refund the money. Three months later the Police said we do not write to the bank. The bank then said because the card and PIN were taken from your house we do not refund the money. The Police meanwhile have made no progress (done nothing) and the bank is sitting on its hands
The Moral is - Change the locks as soon as you move in, or earlier. And dont leave your cards when you go away, take them with you.
Good luck


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mikeinmalaga said:


> Ditto, I live in Torremolinos. I moved into a new flat on Friday and flew to England the next day. When i checked my bank on-line someone had taken money from my bank account. I stopped the card.
> When I got back to Torremolinos there was no sign of a break in. I reported it to the bank and they said to get the Police Dununcia reference number. When I did that the bank said when we hear from the Police we will refund the money. Three months later the Police said we do not write to the bank. The bank then said because the card and PIN were taken from your house we do not refund the money. The Police meanwhile have made no progress (done nothing) and the bank is sitting on its hands
> The Moral is - Change the locks as soon as you move in, or earlier. And dont leave your cards when you go away, take them with you.
> Good luck


I'd go back to the bank & remind them of the common agreement they have that customers only pay the 1st 150 €'s in the event of card & pin being stolen together.

"The Spanish banks for the past few years have subscribed to a common practice whereby, in cases where the lost or stolen credit card or bank card is used with the PIN number to withdraw money, they will repay all but the first 150 euros of the withdrawals or charges.

The agreement states that use of the PIN number does not necessarily constitute negligence on the part of the cardholder. Card thiefs are now so well organised that, within a few minutes they can begin withdrawals. So even the most rapid response to cancel the card may not be fast enough.

Nevertheless, the banks have insisted on maintaining the limit at 150 euros, perhaps to keep people from becoming too careless.

None of this is exactly Law but it is a recognised practice. The bank will probably contest this and find excuses not to refund. You may have to mention the common practice to your bank manager and declare your intention to file a protest with the Bank of Spain. Each bank also has a Defensor del Cliente. Ask to contact him.

When the stolen card is used to purchase goods, ask the bank for the receipts from the shops. If these are not available or if they are not signed or if the signature is nothing like your own, you have further evidence to reclaim. "


----------



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

Thank you Gus, I will write a letter now. The BdE was my next step, but a shot across the bows would not do any harm, and make me feel good too. 
Gracias
Mike


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 15, 2011)

AIUI, the banks must now prove negligence (at least, they must in UK and I understood that came from an EU Directive). Also, it's now possible at some places to use a card without knowing the PIN and for the terminal to register the transaction as PIN-authorised. Search YouTube for JPAX32lgkrw for details.


----------



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

More grist for the mill, thanks
Mike


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd go back to the bank & remind them of the common agreement they have that customers only pay the 1st 150 €'s in the event of card & pin being stolen together.
> 
> "The Spanish banks for the past few years have subscribed to a common practice whereby, in cases where the lost or stolen credit card or bank card is used with the PIN number to withdraw money, they will repay all but the first 150 euros of the withdrawals or charges.
> 
> ...


My OH had 500 euros taken from her account and used for online gambling. I suspect but cannot prove that this was connected with an online purchase via card she made from Carrefour.
The bank investigated and the money was returned - all of it. We both signed up for a free system whereby the bank notifies us instantaneously by SMS if a transcation over 150 euros is made and provides a number to ring in order to cancel it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> My OH had 500 euros taken from her account and used for online gambling. I suspect but cannot prove that this was connected with an online purchase via card she made from Carrefour.
> The bank investigated and the money was returned - all of it. We both signed up for a free system whereby the bank notifies us instantaneously by SMS if a transcation over 150 euros is made and provides a number to ring in order to cancel it.


We had something similar - two transactions of €195 on the same day. It was refunded and traced to a gang who had apparently hacked into the Movistar online mobile phone PAYG top-up system.

I only spotted this because I go through our statements with an eagle eye every month. Is the free SMS alert service just for your bank? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## dgh (Mar 2, 2013)

hi unless the barrel of the lock is anti bump, I would imagine this would be the case if its the original barrel, then the barrel can be bumped. Its worth looking on the net I got a fright.
Sorry I only read page 1 I see this has already been raised but please invest in good barrels.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

To the OP, where abouts in Almeria? Is your villa isolated or is it part of a community? Is it overlooked?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The OP was over two yeas ago...


----------



## dgh (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi I know but the thread is still relevant to others with similar problems.
I searched the thread as I am looking for prices of window and door grills but unfortunately it was not mentioned. 
But lock bumping is very relevant you never know someone may find the post useful.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

dgh said:


> Hi I know but the thread is still relevant to others with similar problems.
> I searched the thread as I am looking for prices of window and door grills but unfortunately it was not mentioned.
> But lock bumping is very relevant you never know someone may find the post useful.




I agree - it's a very informative thread  - It's a pity that the OP didn't continue posting......


----------

